# Car show macros



## Harley9576 (Sep 22, 2013)

Unedited photos from a local car show today. D5100 with a Tamron 90mm manual focus lens.  Give me your thoughts!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 22, 2013)

MORE DOF needed! BADLY! (my thoughts!)


----------



## Photographiend (Oct 3, 2013)

I actually like these shots. When I read the title of the thread I thought "Oh great another person who doesn't know what a Macro shot is" but was happy to see that you weren't just taking pics of cars with your cam on the macro setting.


----------



## hellgap (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry its not working for me


----------



## runnah (Oct 3, 2013)

I like the shot of the caliper and rim.


----------



## KmH (Oct 3, 2013)

runnah said:


> I like the shot of the caliper and rim.


Me too.

IMO it has just the right DoF.

None of the images are numbered but generally the angle, composition, and DoF aren't working for me.


----------



## EDL (Oct 4, 2013)

I like them.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 5, 2013)

#s 1, 2, and 4 are just awesome. I may be biased, as those are two of my favorite car brands (being an F1 fan will do that to a guy), but yeah. Nice work.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Oct 5, 2013)

Just to pick nits, they're detail shots, not macro.  I'm a car guy and really want to like these, but depth of field and focus issues are preventing me.


----------

